# It was murder on Lake Livingston 2/8/14



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's to you Chris and michael/Lake Livingston Aventures.
The light swicth came on at 4:00pm.Limit out in 1 hour.





Check out the graph.The Lake was cold but the water below us was boiling/on fire.There were litterally bubble coming up underneath our boat from all the fish going crazy on the shads.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice day, congrats


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

poco jim said:


> Nice day, congrats


No Wonder why the fish population is diminishing.
Only keep what you need to eat .
Forwarded this to tpwd.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

WTG Bruce. That kid is hooked for life bud.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> No Wonder why the fish population is diminishing.
> Only keep what you need to eat .
> Forwarded this to tpwd.


why dont you say anything when the guides post there catch of same porportion.I'm doing nothing ill leagal here.Three person,three limits.Dont like it tell TPWD to change the limits.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

FYI I eat what I catch numb nuts.Got Big family.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You know what No more post from me from now on.Go catch your own dam fish and post it your self and read it your self.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

good catch Bruce.. good way to get the boy to hang out with you..


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

brucevannguyen said:


> You know what No more post from me from now on.Go catch your own dam fish and post it your self and read it your self.


Bruce don't let someone who has only been a member for 3 months :work: rain on your parade man.. Obviously he doesn't know fresh water bag limits.. Keep having fun with the boy :doowapstaand keep up the posts and pics.. We slaughtered them today too and has limits of whites and 9 keeper stripers to top it off..


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I enjoy your posts and photos. Especially of your sons catching a nice mess of white bass. 

That certainly isn't every time you go out so it is a good memory. 

Have fun!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## Green Curado (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice catch. Please continue posting. I cant wait to see what TPWD has to say about a LEGAL limit. Kind of like calling the DPS for someone driving the speed limit!! 

He will probably report you for wearing life jackets too!!!!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice catch, I'm calling the Weatherman on you, those waves look dangerous. LOL


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

He would of really popped his lid if he would of seen some of the stringers we caught before the 25 fish limit.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Attababy!*

Good job! I grew up fishing Livingston when it was first dammed. Great pictures!!!

:texasflag


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

awesome work. keep up the good work. dont let no one bother you from your post.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

thats a nice gps/sonar unit which did u get?


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

:goldfish:


texas skiffaroo said:


> No Wonder why the fish population is diminishing.
> Only keep what you need to eat .
> Forwarded this to tpwd.


What a tool


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

danmanfish said:


> Bruce don't let someone who has only been a member for 3 months :work: rain on your parade man.. Obviously he doesn't know fresh water bag limits.. Keep having fun with the boy :doowapstaand keep up the posts and pics.. We slaughtered them today too and has limits of whites and 9 keeper stripers to top it off..


I'm with danmanfish on this one Bruce. The look on that young mans face speaks volumes over any negativity on this forum, keep him fishing and you'll never have to fish for him. I would definitely need a bigger boat if I decided to take all my sons and grandsons fishing. :biggrin: Four of us with me and with my grands that would be another seven, so I would imagine we could deplete the white bass population a bit. :cheers:


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> FYI I eat what I catch numb nuts.Got Big family.


Good answer.
Was just messing with ya any way because I'm jealous.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Love the post Bruce, my kids are all grown and moved off now but I can tell you from experience the pictures of your son will stay with you forever. I love the pics of the electronics as well. Anyone that thinks you could hurt the White Bass population in Livingston by taking a legal limit on a rod/reel with a spoon is either an idiot or just uninformed. :cheers:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

texas skiffaroo said:


> No Wonder why the fish population is diminishing.
> Only keep what you need to eat .
> Forwarded this to tpwd.





brucevannguyen said:


> You know what No more post from me from now on.Go catch your own dam fish and post it your self and read it your self.


Don't let a jealous junior game warden make you mad!
Hopefully a mod will get him! There are rules against post such as his.

You have some fancy electronics in your boat! LOL But, I use a HDS 5X (no mapping) in my john.

Just an opinion, but for white bass numbers: I think the biggest factor is nature and how well nature provides for the spawn. Next, illegal netting is bad. I don't think legal fishing really has much affect. They reproduce like crazy but have a short life span.

Oops! Had to add, whether you post is your business of course, just keeping taking the boy!


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

texas skiffaroo said:


> Good answer.
> Was just messing with ya any way because I'm jealous.


Don't be jealous, just go fish!!! One thing on this website, no one can tell whether your joking or not unless you say so, I'm sure you can see that this is a pretty close internet community. When you hit a big school and grab your limit, we'd like to see your pics as well, and it really doesn't matter if it's a limit or not. Trust me pics get us all fired up!!! 
Good catching to you. :cheers:


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I think the mods should delete people that get on here and bash others. I can't understand why someone gets on and is so disrespectful. Mind your own business and stop being a queen


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

It's freakin' White Bass, only the most prolific fish on the planet. Legally caught limits are not an issue. I keep every dang white I catch, within legal limits. Bruce, keep on posting and congrats on on great trip!



texas skiffaroo said:


> No Wonder why the fish population is diminishing.
> Only keep what you need to eat .
> Forwarded this to tpwd.


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

With all the post , I over looked the fact that the gps was blacked out on the graf screen shot. Nice catch and great post


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Richk said:


> With all the post , I over looked the fact that the gps was blacked out on the graf screen shot. Nice catch and great post


For some reason, I doubt you were the first to look for them! LOL


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

alldaylong said:


> Don't be jealous, just go fish!!! One thing on this website, no one can tell whether your joking or not unless you say so, I'm sure you can see that this is a pretty close internet community. When you hit a big school and grab your limit, we'd like to see your pics as well, and it really doesn't matter if it's a limit or not. Trust me pics get us all fired up!!!
> Good catching to you. :cheers:


Ok, ok I'm fishing.
You guys nailed me good. 
And then a no fish pic.
Told ya I was jealous.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

View attachment 1104481


texas skiffaroo said:


> ok, ok i'm fishing.
> You guys nailed me good.
> And then a no fish pic.
> Told ya i was jealous.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like a good time catching whites. Don't worry about the junior wardens. They have come down on me in the past. They just need to get out more and learn how to catch whites. By the way you don't need to black out the gps coordinates. If someone fishes enough they know the place where the river makes that bend.

Matt
Fish fear me and people talk #### about me.


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bruce, thanks for taking me fishing with you and Brandon. That was fun pulling in one after another and watching you handle two rods at a time. That is talent.

I gotta go clean fish now but I wanted to nominate Texas skiffaroo for HATER OF THE YEAR award.


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

The black out on your face cracks me up! Lmao!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*white bass limits*

outstanding catch !......keep up the good work......

Well now I'll be sure and post our limit out catch pile from 4 to 6 white bass catchers on my boat when we get up there ...see what that look's like ...and we eat every one also.........


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice haul and looks like a good time. I'm Vietnamese and know the fish won't go to waste. Don't stop posting! You are doing nothing wrong except obeying the law and having a good time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Serious question: It looks like regular sonar, but the type equipment that may have down-scan or side-scan. If so, do you use side scan much?


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

texas skiffaroo said:


> View attachment 1104481


Alright, much better except I'm here doing honey-do's and taking a break now and then and seeing pics of you fishing. :headknock That's okay it's good to know somebody's on the water. BTW, the water looks great ( at least for what I can see on this computer screen) when you hook a couple undersized, throw'em back so by the time I'm able to get out there they'll be big enough for me.  Good luck.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good catch bud great to see father son trÃ­ps those are priceless.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> You know what No more post from me from now on.Go catch your own dam fish and post it your self and read it your self.


I apologize Bruce thought you would know I was kidding.
Bad humor. Should have known better at my age.
Can't emagine any one on 2cool , turning some one in.
Don't stop posting great picks with kids fishing because of my sorry ***.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

Pete25 said:


> Bruce, thanks for taking me fishing with you and Brandon. That was fun pulling in one after another and watching you handle two rods at a time. That is talent.
> 
> I gotta go clean fish now but I wanted to nominate Texas skiffaroo for HATER OF THE YEAR award.


Hater of the year wouldn't be correct.
Dumb ***, bad sense of humor, should know better, sorry butt head.
But not hater, anything but that.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Right on*



texas skiffaroo said:


> I apologize Bruce thought you would know I was kidding.
> Bad humor. Should have known better at my age.
> Can't emagine any one on 2cool , turning some one in.
> Don't stop posting great picks with kids fishing because of my sorry ***.


Quality People GOOD MOVE I would love to take my young ones on a trip like that


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Great Job on the outing. Keep them coming buddy.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

texas skiffaroo said:


> I apologize Bruce thought you would know I was kidding.
> Bad humor. Should have known better at my age.
> Can't emagine any one on 2cool , turning some one in.
> Don't stop posting great picks with kids fishing because of my sorry ***.


Apologies accepted sir.I'm just on my vacationing time right now and want to spend as much time with my son as possible,and with the newly skill I've obtain with Chris I just want to soaked it in before I forget it.
I'll be broke if if not already, going fishing too much.We'll be looking forward for you being out there on the lake and bringing back a report.Hope you have some time to go fishing and be safe on the water.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

texas skiffaroo said:


> I apologize Bruce thought you would know I was kidding.
> Bad humor. Should have known better at my age.
> Can't emagine any one on 2cool , turning some one in.
> Don't stop posting great picks with kids fishing because of my sorry ***.





brucevannguyen said:


> Apologies accepted sir.I'm just on my vacationing time right now and want to spend as much time with my son as possible,and with the newly skill I've obtain with Chris I just want to soaked it in before I forget it.
> I'll be broke if if not already, going fishing too much.We'll be looking forward for you being out there on the lake and bringing back a report.Hope you have some time to go fishing and be safe on the water.


Very Good! The Freshwater Forum has great 2Coolers!


----------



## ikeephardheads (Feb 23, 2008)

Several my buddies got kicked off this site because junior game wardens taunted them and ****** them off over lousiana flounder limits. They got ****** off because game wardens showed up to their house off of a license plate in the photo. They were legal and did nothing wrong. They were honest hard working and charitable people.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

ikeephardheads said:


> Several my buddies got kicked off this site because junior game wardens taunted them and ****** them off over lousiana flounder limits. They got ****** off because game wardens showed up to their house off of a license plate in the photo. They were legal and did nothing wrong. They were honest hard working and charitable people.


I did not get this one -- did they do anything wrong (like taking too small or too many flounders) or not? Were they fined?

If all they had is just a conversation with game warden -- why they were kicked off the forum?


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

*Awsome*

Bruce, Great catch man!! Reminds me of when I use to fish with my dad. Hey catch limits when you can, cause the fish are not always bitting and that happens to me more then I like


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

The fate of all those fish I caught,FISH STICKS.Lots of it.My son gobble them up like french fries.......................................................

Here's to you chris and michael.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha! Tear 'em up Bruce! Great report and PLEASE keep them coming buddy! I think it's awesome. Your son will carry these memories the rest of his life. Way to go.


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

photoshopped...lmao


----------



## droebuck (Oct 17, 2011)

*?*



fluffycharm said:


> photoshopped...lmao


Don't get it what's photoshopped?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

My mouths waterin if I don't catch anything this weekend ill be lookin for some explosives


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sunday catch.Put some smiles on some outer towner.Three man limits as fast as you can rip them up.Oh and dont worry,I saw 25 feet of solid whites bass below my boat.There's plenty for you guys to catch.Just gotta figure out where,and how.Give Lake Livingston Aventures a call and he will give you the knowledge to put fish in your boat like mine.Sorry for the blackout don't have there permission to show there pics.............................


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hay Bruce_ I liked your post keep it up I will even help you with the catch. Don't stop posting _


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Fine work, Bruce! You getting into the guiding business?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha ha!!!You trying to be a comedian texcajun.It takes someone who knows that lake like there back yard.I'm just lucky I met a couple of pros.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Ha ha!!!You trying to be a comedian texcajun.It takes someone who knows that lake like there back yard.I'm just lucky I met a couple of pros.


There is a difference between a guide and a fisherman.
You are a fisherman.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Mr.skiff.Its looking very good this weekend.I predict the fishing is gonna be hot on fire.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

This has been a very good post, it has caught my attention from the very first of its posting. Actually it has gotten some folks dandruff up a little here in the middle of the winter, and kind of comical to me. Glad to see some humor on the board and people large enough to say that they were just teasing, offer an apology, and the apology was accepted. I like humor, fire at me all you want just end it with a LOL and we all know from the start. And I am jealous too. LOL


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Wow! Great day no doubt!!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Very Nice.*

Thanks for sharing. I hope to get on some soon. Berry


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

For those of us who don't get out there nearly enough, it's nice to see all the photos. Thanks BVN.


----------

